# ellwoods coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

will be opening the end of this month (january 30th). serving up counter culture coffee, organic milks, organic sugars, clover brewed coffee, local and organic beer, local, biodynamic and organic wines. lots of vegan food options. paninis, pastries, salads and soup.

More...


----------

